# Acer Aspire One ZG8 - BSOD



## Ciambello (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm trying to find out what my mum's netbook has. Two years ago she bought an Acer Aspire One ZG8, also known as AO531h. Last week it crashed and from there it didn't boot up anymore. When i press the power button the screen remains black, no BIOS screen appears, but I can hear the HDD spinning for a fraction of a second and then there's just the green light of the power button. I've read around the Internet that there have been similar problems with AO110 and AO150 caused by faulty BIOS, which gave this problem randomly. People solved it reflashing the BIOS with a newer version. There are a lot of instructions on how to do this for those specific model, but I couldn't find anything similar for my case. Is there anyone who knows how to do it? I've also written to Acer's support center here in Switzerland, but I had no answer yet. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## annameri (Sep 28, 2011)

hi, i have the same problem, how did you solve it?

thank you!


----------



## Ciambello (Apr 22, 2011)

I've solved the problem by disassembling the netbook and plugin out the BIOS battery, the button like one. I've waited for a couple of minutes and then reassembled everything together and it worked perfectly. I hope it can help you.


----------



## Sandwarrior (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi there,

Where did you find the battery?. Because i am trying to find it on this small motherboard. How did you rest it.

Please fill me in.

Sand


----------



## Ciambello (Apr 22, 2011)

You have to open the whole case and then you should see the battery wrapped in some sort of yellow/white tape, about under the mouse pad. Take it out for some time and reassemble everything. I hope it works for you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you can get the service manual here Acer Aspire One Series Service Manual | PC Mediks it can help guide you


----------

